# My experience with Zaino



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey all, (sorry, I got long winded)
In my quest for keeping my paint in good shape, I've decided to try Zaino. Although I've never used it, I've seen and spoken to quite a few people who have used it for a while with nothing but praise. About a month ago I ordered the triplets from the Zaino store. This included Z-AIO (All in one), Z-CS (Clear Seal), and Z-8 (detail spray).
The one that really intrigued me (and ultimately decided me on the purchase) was the Z-CS. It’s one of the few products I could find that’s designed to be used on the entire car. This meant that I could use it on my clear bra. The other thing that decided me was being able to layer Zaino to increase protection.


I started using the Zaino 3 weeks ago. After stripping the existing wax and clay barring the car, I applied the Z-AIO followed by a coat of Z-CS. The results look similar to the Tech wax I was using before. No complaints there. On the weekends I washed the car at the local touchless carwash, did a quick once over with the Z-8, and added another layer of Z-CS. The only thing I’ve really noticed is that after washing the car, it looks just like it did right after I first detailed it. I never experienced that with the Tech wax, it was still glossy, but just didn’t have that freshly waxed look.


Last Friday I washed the car and added a layer of clear seal, then drove it normally over the weekend (errands, store, took the wife to dinner, etc). This morning I used my car duster on it before heading into work. While at work we had a light rain, and when I got home for lunch I snapped a few pictures. The only area showing anything is the rear bumper where the dust collects while driving down the dirt road I live on.




























Notice, my clear bra has some shine now.










Here's a shot of the rear bumper.










So far I'm happy. For looks, it's comparable to regular paste waxes that I've used. As for durability, it appears to hold up better, but I can't make any real observations until I have some long term experience. I can say that it's very easy to apply. The Z-AIO goes on and buffs out very easily, and the Z-CS goes on super thin over nearly everything (paint, clear bra, plastic trim, lights, glass, and chrome). It literally takes me 10 to 15 minutes to do the entire car.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Zaino is the best...


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

You don't have to use the clear seal that often. In my experience stick with using more coats of wax and save the clear seal for the winter months when washing is difficult. If you drop the all in one and go to either Z2 you will see the shine get deeper and deeper as you go. I generally use (after the initial wash and clay bar) ZPC to remove swirls, minor scratches, then Z2 as the wax and I maintain with Z6, it is alot cheaper than Z8 and there is barely a noticeable difference between them. also when you are applying the wax use Z6 on the applicator, get it a little bit damp and the wax spreads almost perfectly evenly


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for the info. The reason I was using the CS so often was to layer for more protection. We've only got another month of good weather, then the temps will drop. Washing will be few and far between till about April, and any kind of detailing is not an option at all.

I'll have to pick up some Z-2 and Z-6 next spring and see how I like it.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'd like to do something for my car before winter, but haven't decided on exactly what. How much did you spend on this stuff, and how long is it supposed to last?


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

It's kind of spendy. The triplets package I bought was $72. However, IMO this is misleading because a little bit goes a long way. The Clear seal comes in a 6oz bottle, and takes approximately 1/4 ounce to do the entire car. Not sure how long the AIO will last, but it comes in a 16oz bottle, and doesn't take as much as you'd think to do your car. Also, it's very easy to use. The AIO is put on just like any other wax, but removing the glaze and buffing is much easier than any wax I've used before, and you wipe the clear seal on and leave it. Not sure about the Z-2 or Z-6 that NBrehm mentioned above, but I'd imagine they are similar to the AIO and Z-8 I have.

Part of the reason I went to the Zaino is because you can layer it for more protection. They advertise the clear seal to last up to 9 months depending on conditions. I have 3 layers of it on my car so far, so theoretically it should last the winter. 

Here's a quick price list from the Zaino store. Go figure, I bought the more expensive stuff.

Z-AIO (16oz) - $27
Z-CS (6oz) - $30
Z-8 (16oz) - $20
Z-2 (8oz) - $15
Z-6 (16oz) - $10

Quick note: I've been happy with the look I get with most of the mainstream waxes I've used (turtle wax, Meguires, Mothers, etc). With the Zaino, I like the ease of use, and hope for improved durability.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Zaino has been a biggie on the Corvette forums for many years now.....and rightly so!


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Beachernaut said:


> Thanks for the info. The reason I was using the CS so often was to layer for more protection. We've only got another month of good weather, then the temps will drop. Washing will be few and far between till about April, and any kind of detailing is not an option at all.
> 
> I'll have to pick up some Z-2 and Z-6 next spring and see how I like it.


The CS is as effective with 1 coat as 20, the more you put on the more you are just washing back off. It only needs to be applied every few months, and only if you don't plan on putting new wax on. I would wait at a minimum 3 months between ZCS applications.


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

Hmmm.... I'd never seen any info that CS couldn't be layered like all of Zaino's products.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Zaino great stuff


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

NBrehm said:


> The CS is as effective with 1 coat as 20, the more you put on the more you are just washing back off. It only needs to be applied every few months, and only if you don't plan on putting new wax on. I would wait at a minimum 3 months between ZCS applications.


I think you have the right of it. I did a bunch of searching around on detailing sites and such. There's a lot of experiences (and some really nice cars), but no real concrete evidence. From what I found, there are quite a few that will do 2 coats of CS but I get the feeling that's more for complete and even coverage.

OTOH, I also found that Z-2, Z-5, and Z-6 are very well liked among Zaino users. Also, I'm kind of confused on where AIO and Z-8 fit into the Zaino lineup. They are both similar to other Zaino products, yet they advertise both as not replacing anything. For all I know it's marketing to sell more product. 2, 5, and 6 look to have proven history where AIO and 8 have mixed reviews.

Since I already have AIO and Z-8, I'll keep using them, but when it comes time to buy more I'll follow your recommendations in post #3.


----------



## ctrider (Sep 9, 2012)

Great info, guys, I'll have to go shopping soon.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

I have been using Zaino products since the summer of 1998 with great results! I have found that the darker the color, the better the shine! I love that wet, glossy look. Sometimes all it takes is a good rainstorm and it looks like your car was just washed. I haven't been as conscientious about using Zaino lately because I'm getting lazy in my "old" age! That said, Zaino is VERY easy to use and can be done in no time at all. Years ago the initial applications were a little more time consuming, but NEVER difficult. These days, with their new products, the process is much faster! I love the application that you just wipe on and leave!

If enough people are interested and someone wants to do it, Sal Zaino might let you do a GROUP buy with a little discount.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Make sure you also get the Leather Cleaner and Leather in a Bottle (the stuff smells like leather) and even after a while if the sun shines into the car, brings back that leather smell.


----------



## MD5335 (Oct 16, 2012)

It is bad enough that you folks "made me" claybar, clean and wax my brand new black eco, now you are "making me" get all different chemicals! How do you spell obsession? Gotta try it though.:whacky028:


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

MD5335 said:


> It is bad enough that you folks "made me" claybar, clean and wax my brand new black eco, now you are "making me" get all different chemicals! How do you spell obsession? Gotta try it though.:whacky028:


Because your Cruze is worth taking the time to take care of it.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

MD5335 said:


> It is bad enough that you folks "made me" claybar, clean and wax my brand new black eco, now you are "making me" get all different chemicals! How do you spell obsession? Gotta try it though.:whacky028:


Wait until you see the results and that wet look shine! It will all be worth it!


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I'd like to do something for my car before winter, but haven't decided on exactly what. How much did you spend on this stuff, and how long is it supposed to last?


If you use it right a very little bit goes a long way with it. First coat of wax takes a decent amount but additional coats go on very easily with very little wax.

I would buy the following
Clay bar
Z-7 car wash soap
ZPC swirl remover
Z-2 
Z-6

You can get clear seal if you want, I've never needed it, wax alone held up over the winter.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Beachernaut said:


> I think you have the right of it. I did a bunch of searching around on detailing sites and such. There's a lot of experiences (and some really nice cars), but no real concrete evidence. From what I found, there are quite a few that will do 2 coats of CS but I get the feeling that's more for complete and even coverage.
> 
> OTOH, I also found that Z-2, Z-5, and Z-6 are very well liked among Zaino users. Also, I'm kind of confused on where AIO and Z-8 fit into the Zaino lineup. They are both similar to other Zaino products, yet they advertise both as not replacing anything. For all I know it's marketing to sell more product. 2, 5, and 6 look to have proven history where AIO and 8 have mixed reviews.
> 
> Since I already have AIO and Z-8, I'll keep using them, but when it comes time to buy more I'll follow your recommendations in post #3.


AIO is great for someone who just wants to maintain their car. It is the easiest to use, and the quickest, but it just doesn't shine up as well as Z2 or Z5. IMO Z8 is a waste of money, only time I have seen a difference is on high end ceramic paints (BMW, Mercedes, Porsche etc).


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Here are some pics of Zaino'd cars I have owned or worked on. I don't have a whole pic of the Cruze but this one I took for the vent visor pic shows how it looks freshly Zaino'd








Before:








After









After:


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

MD5335 said:


> It is bad enough that you folks "made me" claybar, clean and wax my brand new black eco, now you are "making me" get all different chemicals! How do you spell obsession? Gotta try it though.:whacky028:


I agree with 2013 and fastdriver



2013Cruze said:


> Because your Cruze is worth taking the time to take care of it.





fastdriver said:


> Wait until you see the results and that wet look shine! It will all be worth it!


Big +1



NBrehm said:


> If you use it right a very little bit goes a long way with it. First coat of wax takes a decent amount but additional coats go on very easily with very little wax.
> 
> I would buy the following
> Clay bar
> ...


Big +1 here. It took surprisingly little to do my entire car several times with the AIO I have. I was planning on getting some Z-2 when I ran out of AIO, but as little as it takes to do the car, it'll be a couple years before I run out. I would recommend the Z-2 and Z-6 rather than the AIO and Z8 I have just for price alone.

I'm still using the clear seal (though not as much). I have it, and it's so easy to use. It literally takes me 5-10 minutes to do my entire car.


----------



## MD5335 (Oct 16, 2012)

Placed my Zaino order today just as NBrehm recommended. Pictures and report will follow.


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

Sweet! I have a feeling you're going to be very happy.


----------

